# nothing butt goldens



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice golden butts  Love the last shot.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not quiet sure what was up with Ollie in that one, lol


----------



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwww Happy Goldens  Ollie looks nice.. so do the others


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Georgious Goldens Hope they dont have the cat in a corner in the first picture:uhoh:


----------



## Koda.k (Feb 7, 2011)

*Butt, butt, butt.....*

The last one looks like a gold digger (nose picker)

Very nice!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Georgious Goldens Hope they dont have the cat in a corner in the first picture:uhoh:


The kitties rule the roost here. They all decided that we only own one tennis ball


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Koda.k said:


> The last one looks like a gold digger (nose picker)
> 
> Very nice!


lol, never thought of that, :yuck:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love their beautiful fuzzy butts.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, cute pictures. I love the one with the three of them on the bench.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mist*

Mist

I want to know how you get your dogs to sit together and pose!
I am envious! They are just beautiful!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Mist
> 
> I want to know how you get your dogs to sit together and pose!
> I am envious! They are just beautiful!


bribery, bribery and lots of out takes, thank gooodness for digital cameras lol. I've also discovered if I can get them onto a seat they are less likely to move only problem then never look as happy as when they can run off at any minute :doh:


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

What beautiful puppers. I must not be using high enough value bribes as I still can't get mine to pose for me.:no:


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

What great shots, love all of them on the bench, and the tongue rolled, adorable


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics! I love the one of them sitting on the bench.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a lot of golden love!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They are beautiful. I can't imagine THAT MUCH Golden love!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the one of them on the seat !!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This post needs more butts!

Cute pictures.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Same bench different location 7yrs ago, 

Gracie & Ollie 








And used for their Christmas photo, doesn't Gracie look like Jazz?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Love your crew Tracey fantastic pics as always, they pose so well but you have one missing much smaller than the rest and very quiet and contained that you never post pics of.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Love your crew Tracey fantastic pics as always, they pose so well but you have one missing much smaller than the rest and very quiet and contained that you never post pics of.


I do? only one I can think of is Boo the kitty or flossy the statue


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - I marvel at people who have two. Four must be SUCH fun!

They all have such silky looking fur. What beauties.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Ditto. I too love the picture of the three goldens sitting on the bench. What a lovely bunch. Too cute. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

